

I Did Not Want to Raise My Prices - credo
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/16/i-did-not-want-to-raise-my-prices/

======
Asparagirl
Paging Amy Hoy, Amy Hoy to the white courtesy phone, please...

[http://unicornfree.com/2010/a-simple-rule-for-pricing-
newbs-...](http://unicornfree.com/2010/a-simple-rule-for-pricing-newbs-who-
got-the-fear)

Also, as the mom of a non-neurotypical kid, that guy must be the only person
I've ever heard of who _doesn 't_ charge ridiculous prices for autism-related
therapies.

